# Why do i sweat so much?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have abit of an embarrasing and uncomfortable problem in that i sweat easily and quite alot 

Ive noticed it more these past few weeks due to the heat (but i have known that i sweat more than others for years)

My main concern is that im away to Lanzarote in a few weeks and im really worried that ill be covered in sweat patches the whole time - as i was in Greece last year.

Its more so on my stomach than under my arms (can live with under arm sweat)

Has anyone got any tips or solutions to help me out? i think this is the right section for it

Cheers
Andy


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mitchum deodorant seems the best for sweaty peeps

i found other brands were not up to it , mitchum works good


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you tried some talcum powder after a shower Andy? Everyday after my morning shower, I put talcum powder on my crotch, gooch, crack, feet & behind my knees. Works a treat.

I use Lynx Dry the waxy type stick one under my arms.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Are you on any medication? Quite often different types of medication causes undue sweating. Im another one who sweats all the time!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I've used the new sure Maximum protection stuff you put on the night before, no sweat so I guess it works.

http://www.suredeodorant.co.uk/maximum/


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

sweating = anxiety = sweating = anxiety = sweating........

Worrying/being conscious of it can make it a whole lot worse fella 

Quack will sort you out - off the shelf stuff won't work if it's a serious pyschological and/or physical issue

Go see yer Doc' mate :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

As above, medication can cause this. If you are on any have a quick look over the side effects. You may need to drink more water too, this always helps, dont glug it down, just drink it normally and try and drink at least 2 ltrs a day, which is harder than it sounds, and defo make sure you do when you go away as you will be very dehydrated, try and avoid alcohol and caffeine drinks.

If none of this helps, maybe go and see your GP as there could be something else causing this, and Im sure there is something they can do for it.

As a side note, wear clothes that dont show it up as much like white tops etc, they dont make it as apparent.

Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, i think i might pop to the docs or at the least my mother is a pharmacy assistant so could pop up to her work.

Im not on any meds and i drink plenty of water but probably not enough, and i also stay clear of too many caffeine drinks as i find too much gives me heart palpitations 

I will look into the various deodorants you have all mentioned but the main areas that concern me are my stomach (under my moobs) and my back - im not a big guy, could do with being slimmer though.

I tried white tops in Greece and it did help but still had noticeable patches, saw on the net about wearing cotton vests to add a layer of defence but i can imagine that would make the situation much worse in the heat lol

Appreciate the idea's and thoughts guys :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Have a look for Odaban anti-perspirant, it's designed to block the sweat glands...you only need to use it once or twice weekly until the sweating is controlled, then go back to normal brands. :thumb:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

why not cancel lanzerote and visit the fjords of norway???????


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Found this....might help

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Excessive-Sweating.htm

As above, if you're at all worried or anxious about this, go see your GP...that's what they're there for. They should lend an understanding ear if nothing else.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

timmyboy said:


> why not cancel lanzerote and visit the fjords of norway???????


:lol: Nice idea but sod that!

I think i will go see the doc - from that link it seems i could be suffering with the Generalised hyperhidrosis but its worth getting checked to see if i do have any underlying problems :thumb:

Thanks again boys


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pandy said:


> Thanks guys, i think i might pop to the docs or at the least my mother is a pharmacy assistant so could pop up to her work.
> 
> Im not on any meds and i drink plenty of water but probably not enough, and i also stay clear of too many caffeine drinks as i find too much gives me heart palpitations
> 
> ...


hmm, do you find that you get more sweaty if you are hungry.

I have a sneaking suspicion you might be "hypoglaceamic" this can cause sweating when hungry.

I get the palpitations after caffeine, paracetamol, drink :lol:

My advice would be to get your cardio up a bit sounds like you might be a bit unfit as it's not just a sweat issue.

Try protein in the morning and more complex carbohydrates through out the day, this might work ?


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey mate I suffered from this problem and it really use to make me un comfortable no anti perp works, go to the pharmacy and get driclor I use it on a friday nite before I go to bed and it will last a whole week. The first few times you use it you won’t get a good sleep as it nips a bit but honestly its worth it! I used it on my forehead this week and I havnt sweated since haha


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> hmm, do you find that you get more sweaty if you are hungry.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion you might be "hypoglaceamic" this can cause sweating when hungry.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt say it is when im hungry - if i start laughing hard i get warm and start sweating but havnt noticed it with food.

I eat alot better now as i joined the gym a few months ago (dont go anymore) and did a nutrition program which really opened my eyes - i have lacked the excercise since we finished there though.

Thanks for the tips



volvokid said:


> Hey mate I suffered from this problem and it really use to make me un comfortable no anti perp works, go to the pharmacy and get driclor I use it on a friday nite before I go to bed and it will last a whole week. The first few times you use it you won't get a good sleep as it nips a bit but honestly its worth it! I used it on my forehead this week and I havnt sweated since haha


Cheers mate i will go have a look at that :thumb:


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Pandy said:


> I wouldnt say it is when im hungry - if i start laughing hard i get warm and start sweating but havnt noticed it with food.
> 
> I eat alot better now as i joined the gym a few months ago (dont go anymore) and did a nutrition program which really opened my eyes - i have lacked the excercise since we finished there though.
> 
> ...


If you do go for it let me know how you get on with it :wave:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

If it was just under arm sweat i`d suggest using Triple Dry deodorant. Its amazing. Use to sweat like rapiest under the arms, but applying this stuff before you go to bed keeps them bone dry during the day. Lasts about 3 days. Slight side affect is you sweat more in other places (forehead, back etc, but only when your stuck on the hot underground. Its definately worth a go for anyone that sweets out there. :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to update this, i bought some Driclor. Find it works really well in the area's its applied too - unfortunately it does mean you sweat more elsewhere to compensate

Do find im alot less anxious about it now though so thats got to be a good thing

Thanks for the help again guys :thumb:


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

Also something as simple as trimming body hair, ie chest, back and underarms


----------



## richy555 (Dec 24, 2007)

Its quite common excessive sweating (hyper hydrosis) i believe.
As previously mentioned products like Odaban and dricolor (spelling) are very good.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Try Anhydrol forte (sp?)

I have used it and it dries me right up. It is a 20% concentration of the active ingredient in antiperspirant.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Well i survived Lanzarote, a few uncomfortable moments but i think that was mainly due to anxiety.

The lovely cooler months ahead to relax now :thumb:


----------

